# My dashboard warning lights have gone crazy!



## Guest (Nov 3, 2002)

I've got this annoying problem and you all seem to be a helpful/knowledgable bunch, so I thought I'd ask about it. I've got a '94 Sentra XE. My problem is with my dashboard warning lights. The parking brake light stays on all the time, and the seat-belt light goes on intermittently and beeps at me at the same time.

The parking brake thing started last winter. It used to only happen when it was really cold out, but now the light stays on all the time.

The seat belt problem is what's most annoying. It's been going on for at least 6 months and it seems to be getting worse and worse. It's to the point now where it will go off maybe once every 5 minutes or so, and every time it does it beeps that awful warning beep 4 times. I've got the automatic shoulder harnesses, and sometimes if I shake the little housing where the shoulder belt clips into, I can make the beep go away. But it always comes back.

I've seen people here mention the alternator as a possible source of problems similar to this one, but I've been having these problems for a long time and I haven't noticed any battery-life problems, so I doubt that's what it is. Is there an easy way for me to get into the dash to check the wiring for shorts? Is there some other possible culprit? I'd rather not have to take this a mechanic and spend a lot of money on it, but it's driving me crazy.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Sounds like your brake fluid is low, assuming the obvious that the hand brake is fully in the down position. If your seat belt chime goes off going over a bump then it could be that the door isn't closing completely, but dosen't seem to fit your description so maybe not.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

i have the same problem with the seatbelt thing. but its not as bad as you.

i was told to simply unplug the wire under the driver seat. that worked. for a while. now its starting to pop up again. it beeps for a few seconds and then dissapears. unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a simple fuse to remove for that one. i'm suspecting its some sort of computer or wiring problem


----------



## phil_minchoff (Oct 29, 2002)

all of those warning lights definitely sound like a faulty wiring or fuse or connection problem somewhere in the system. Like mentioned above, you can probably just cut some wires to get that damn dinging out of your head, but, as I'd hate to say it cause it might cost you some green, a guy with a Snap-On laptop or such would probably be able to pinpoint the problem and give your ears a much needed rest. Try to find someone you know and have them do you a favor. Its not like it takes any effort to pop that damn case off the fuse box and plug in a computer anyways. This is just a prime example of why I hate computers in cars. They make them to break.


----------

